
Interview with Aucadia.com, where Fans Get Involved in the Bands They Love - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/10/29/interview-founders-of-aucadia-com-where-fans-get-involved-in-the-bands-they-love/
======
alain94040
Let me just say that I love the concept. I know many people have tried similar
ideas before.

